# Growing / light !



## Nopleaseihaveaquestion (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi ! 

I read a lot about growing and the right type of lights. I understand that the spectrum etc needs to be right, but I have a question. My situation is a bit particular since I would only need a plant or two, not more. 

Is it possible to grow weed under "classic / normal" growlight, the used to grow tomatoes and stuff ? For example, I found this one on Amazon : https://www.amazon.fr/Relassy-Crois...1HQ31HV5XK1&psc=1&refRID=Q08Y8TGMK1HQ31HV5XK1

For ONE plant, with LED, do i need more than 45w ? does this kind of lamp work, even for flowering ? Thanks for your answers !


----------



## umbra (Jul 13, 2019)

Lol, NO it won't be enough light


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 13, 2019)

For one or two plants a 1500 watt LED could be what you are looking for.
If you want something relatively inexpensive something like this may work.
https://www.amazon.fr/OUMMET-Croiss...1500w+led&qid=1563046343&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-4

I wish you all the best!


----------



## cannabisismylife (Jul 23, 2019)

Nopleaseihaveaquestion said:


> Hi !
> 
> I read a lot about growing and the right type of lights. I understand that the spectrum etc needs to be right, but I have a question. My situation is a bit particular since I would only need a plant or two, not more.
> 
> ...


It won't be enough, I read somewhere that for 4 plants around 1000watt led would be enough, so do the math


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2019)

Lighting needs are really not figured by the plant as plants can range from very small autos to gigantic sativas.  Lighting needs are generally figured by the size of your grow space.  However, 45W is not big enough to grow anything.  It would work for a couple of weeks while the plants are very small, but after that, you are going to need something substantially larger.  LEDs vary widely, too.  You will want to look at the working watts--a 1500w LED does not put out 1500w of light.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Nopleaseihaveaquestion said:


> Hi !
> 
> I read a lot about growing and the right type of lights. I understand that the spectrum etc needs to be right, but I have a question. My situation is a bit particular since I would only need a plant or two, not more.
> 
> ...



4 plants?  It looks like only one plant is asked about.  The math is simple if I understood the question right.  4 plants for a 1000 WATT led?


----------



## Devile (Jul 29, 2019)

Usually 35--50W/sf willl work for bloom


----------



## happyday (Jul 30, 2019)

Nopleaseihaveaquestion said:


> Hi !
> 
> I read a lot about growing and the right type of lights. I understand that the spectrum etc needs to be right, but I have a question. My situation is a bit particular since I would only need a plant or two, not more.
> 
> ...


32W/sq ft is ok. light on amazon boasted 600-1000W is actual 100W, 1000-2000W is 200W, 2000W+ is 300W


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Jul 31, 2019)

Nopleaseihaveaquestion said:


> Hi !
> 
> I read a lot about growing and the right type of lights. I understand that the spectrum etc needs to be right, but I have a question. My situation is a bit particular since I would only need a plant or two, not more.
> 
> ...


Not enough, maybe you can try the mars pro2 80, I used it with growing amazingly


----------

